# Older Codes



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I was making love the other night and got to thinking about the old code. It stated that a comm. d/w had to have 180 degree F. water. But the newer codes are silent about this. What happened?


----------



## VIPlumber (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm still trying to come to terms with your first sentence.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

They are probably leaving it to the Health Department to enforce.

Mark


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

That 1st sentence is a signature for someone.:thumbup:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

I wonder what she was thinking about


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> I was making love the other night and got to thinking about the old code....


Isn't that a line from a Meatloaf song?


----------



## luv2plumb (Apr 30, 2010)

People still make love?


----------



## ranman (Jan 24, 2010)

only near valentines day. LOL 



luv2plumb said:


> People still make love?


----------



## ranman (Jan 24, 2010)

My first code was 1987 BOCA code that book was small and vague. 

i guess the only difference is now the codes are huge and vague


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

He was thinking about the old code while having sex.... You know, some guys think about baseball, some guys think about rebuilding engines, it takes the mind off the task at hand. Thus prolonging the experience....


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

luv2plumb said:


> People still make love?


It's kind of like sex, only less interesting....


----------



## luv2plumb (Apr 30, 2010)

greenscoutII said:


> It's kind of like sex, only less interesting....


I know that......guess I have passed that stage in my marriage and stuck at having hallway sex.....


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

luv2plumb said:


> I know that......guess I have passed that stage in my marriage and stuck at having hallway sex.....


ROTFLMAO!:laughing: That's where you pass each other in the hall and yell EFF You!.....


----------



## 6th Density (Nov 29, 2010)

LOL Tommy, good question. I guess it would be cheaper all around if you just ran one 140 degree line for all kitchen equipment and buy a dish washer with a booster heater to follow the final rinse down code of 180 degrees.
http://www.pmengineer.com/Articles/Feature_Article/6e9312d743298010VgnVCM100000f932a8c0____

and a newer article 
http://www.pmengineer.com/Articles/Feature_Article/86906552ce298010VgnVCM100000f932a8c0____

Although, you're right I can't seem to find it anywhere in the FPC book.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Never fully knowing which piece of equipment will arrive: 

It is *NEVER* the one on the set of plans approved by the Health Department, nor does it bear even a passing resemblance to the one on the cut-sheet I was handed when budgeting for the job.

Knowing this, I run an additional line from the HW tank to all commercial dishwasher and glass washer locations -- This essentially covers my butt if the temperature required exceeds that of the tempered water required at hand sinks, prep sinks and three compartment sinks.

The material cost is negligible and the labor is already factored into the budget.

Gawd -- I really hate restaurant/bar equipment suppliers.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I think 'To Utah Now' is correct. I threw that first sentence out there just to see what humorous responses I'd get.

I guess it's not the plumber's job to maintain the 180 degree F. water temps; just to install the components to facilitate it.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> I was making love the other night and got to thinking about the old code.


Now that is some Hardcore Plumbing... :thumbup:

I don't know about the lovemaking though.... :laughing:


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

Hmmmmm....... I was looking at an old code book and got to thinking about making love. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## gladerunner (Jan 24, 2009)

In philadekphia, Health Department requires the use of sanitizing solutions in commercial dishwashers. I'm told they will kill bacteria at any tempature


----------



## 6th Density (Nov 29, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> Never fully knowing which piece of equipment will arrive:
> 
> It is *NEVER* the one on the set of plans approved by the Health Department, nor does it bear even a passing resemblance to the one on the cut-sheet I was handed when budgeting for the job.
> 
> ...


Well that's where I'm weak at. Why run an additional line, if it's not on the prints? If the owner and engineers mess up, isn't that screaming for a change-order?
NSF code makes you have to circulate-loop the system if it's more than 5 feet from the heater.

And that's why I stated running the whole system cheaper at one 140 system with 1 circulating-loop. 
What I meant by "cheaper all around" wasn't meant just for the plumber but mainly for the owner in terms of electricity/gas bill. Have 1 hot system at 140 with circ.-loop. and demand a booster dishwasher when the job starts, if not change-order; or have one hot system at 180 with 2 circ.-loops at mixed 140 and straight 180; or have 2 heaters(140 and 180) with 2 hot system circ.-loops.

But like I say, I'm weak in the whole business aspect of it. I don't know the whole get-up yet, but am willing to learn.


----------



## smoldrn (Oct 4, 2010)

I've done a lot of restaurants around here & all I need is 140 to the dish machine, 3 comp sink & pre rinse sink. they all use the chemical sanitizers now.


----------



## lma1 (Feb 14, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> I was making love the other night and got to thinking about the old code. It stated that a comm. d/w had to have 180 degree F. water. But the newer codes are silent about this. What happened?


I believe it’s never in our Code at all, right from the 1980 to the present 2006 BCPC (or the 2007 Vancouver Building Bylaw). The 180°F sanitization temperature in rinse water is an ANSI/NSF requirement according to ASPE & ASHRAE. The BC Restaurant Regulations merely echoes that requirement.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

6th Density said:


> Well that's where I'm weak at. Why run an additional line, if it's not on the prints? If the owner and engineers mess up, isn't that screaming for a change-order?
> NSF code makes you have to circulate-loop the system if it's more than 5 feet from the heater.
> 
> And that's why I stated running the whole system cheaper at one 140 system with 1 circulating-loop.
> ...


 No worries -- I'm just trying to cover my butt.

Tubing is cheap. If I run an extraneous line that is never used, then I'm out a couple of hundred bucks -- No big whoop.

Seriously -- No big whoop, I'll make that overage up when the non-spec'd equipment starts trickling in and I start filling out the Change Orders.

OTOH, if the equipment delivered needs that extraneous supply, then I look like a Pro who anticipated the fluidity of municipalities requirements and come out looking like a Hero.

It's hit and miss, to be sure, but I'd rather look like a Pro who anticipated the unforeseen than look like a N00b.

And the bottom line is that I budget these jobs anticipating the disconnect between the suppliers, the GC's, the Owners and the Municipalities.

This isn't Rocket Science -- Learn to anticipate, budget accordingly and learn from past mistakes.


----------



## smoldrn (Oct 4, 2010)

I glanced at my code book this morning & felt a stirring.


----------



## mssp (Dec 15, 2009)

OldSchool said:


> I wonder what she was thinking about


 dont you wish your plumber was hot like me?:whistling2:


----------

